
After Cyclist Deaths, NYC Adjusts Traffic Lights to Aid Cyclists and Scooters - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/23/nyregion/nyc-bike-commute-green-lights.html
======
adelHBN
This is so overdue. NYC (along with S.F.) are so ridiculously dangerous for
bikers.

